# Steel Libido Red



## AlphaMale74 (Oct 15, 2014)

http://www.irwinnaturals.com/products/mens-formulas/steel-libido-red/

I've been using this product for the past month to enhance my erections and pleasure. It works!!! My wife likes how rock-hard my erection is after I use this. My ejaculations are much more intense and pleasurable. I get mine through allstarhealth.com.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Did your profile get hacked?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Do you have anything that decreases the number of boners you get in a day? I am a walking hard on and it gets embarrassing at times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I tried Steel Libido Red and it made my erections win $5000 and free cruise to Bahamas, where I ejaculated very long with 0% APR and even improved my SEO business rankings. Very smooth interface and easy to use. 

Work every time!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

badsanta said:


> I tried Steel Libido Red and it made my erections win $5000 and free cruise to Bahamas, where I ejaculated very long with 0% APR *and even improved my SEO business rankings*. Very smooth interface and easy to use.
> 
> Work every time!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> Do you have anything that decreases the number of boners you get in a day? I am a walking hard on and it gets embarrassing at times.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hear ya, you gotta pay special attention when turning around not to do it too quick or you run the risk of hitting the person next to you ....


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Wait... that not all! *Red Steel Libido* also miracle to pay off you mortgage faster, make bank angry!










Also call 555-5555 now to get free FICO report on your massive ejaculation. Also help you install Red Steel Libido to increase traffic and click through enhancement. 

Buy now and be like me! >>>>>>>>WOW>>>>>>>>


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Gack!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

@AlphaMale74 ...OK I went through some of your previous posts, and realize you may be trying to make a legit post. It probably would be a fun topic of conversation to talk about sexual enhancing stuff. Every time I pass through the vitamin isle of the grocery, I chuckle at all the performance enhancers that are sold and often really wonder if any work.

Truth be told my wife would probably kill me if I purchased anything to boost my libido, cause as it is I am always all over her like caffeinated squirrel finding an acorn. If anyone does know of any of these that work, I might try something to torture her, but from what I read these "herbal" supplements are not necessarily wise to take.

Anyone want to expand on this topic? 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Theseus said:


> There are some herbal supplements. "Steel libido" is a popular one.
> 
> For men:
> Irwin Naturals Steel-Libido™ - IRWIN NATURALS - GNC
> ...



Goodness, TAM gets around!


----------

